# Diffney Quiz



## jasconius (10 Dec 2005)

[broken link removed]


----------



## z107 (11 Dec 2005)

That thing again! - I did it last year, and didn't win anything. I don't think I'll bother this year.


----------



## jasconius (11 Dec 2005)

Maybe you didn't get all the answers right!


----------



## car (12 Dec 2005)

> That thing again! - I did it last year, and didn't win anything. I don't think I'll bother this year.


if only everyone who did the lotto thought the same..  ..


----------



## Henny Penny (13 Dec 2005)

I'm doing it ... but it's killing me!


----------



## jasconius (14 Dec 2005)

Keep going Hen, you can do it !


----------



## efm (14 Dec 2005)

Anyone find that this years Diffney Christmas quiz is much easier than previous years ? I got about 75% on my first read - I have never got that many before


----------



## car (14 Dec 2005)

yeah, finished inside a day which was unusual.  mr. diffney was lazy this year.


----------

